# Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?



## Ukulili (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf ein paar Profi-Tipps |wavey:

Ich möchte meinen Freund, der sehr gerne angelt, mit einem Angeltrip in die Niederlande überraschen. 

Allerdings bin ich in diesem Thema nicht sehr bewandert. Habt ihr ein paar Orte/Hotel/Pensionen, die ihr empfehlen würdet?

Gerne auch kleinere günstige Hotels, sind da nicht so anspruchsvoll 

Habe im Internet jetzt gelesen, das Friesland ganz gut sein soll, was meint ihr?

Liebe Grüße,
Ukulili


----------



## Gast (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Hi,
was würdest du antworten wenn jemand fragen würde
" Ich möchte meinen Freund überraschen, er angelt gerne.
Ich habe gehört Bayern soll ganz gut sein ? "


Ohne weitere Infos funktioniert das einfach nicht.
Welcher Zielfisch ?
Und jetzt komm nicht mit er möchte so kleinen silberne Fische fangen 

Welches Angelgerät hat er ?



Ist ja lieb gemeint, aber überrasch ihn lieber anders und laß ihn so einen Angel Trip selber planen


----------



## Wilhelm (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Mein Konstruktiver Vorschlag wäre :  https://www.ferienwohnungen.de/urlaubswuensche/angelurlaub/europa/niederlande/sint-maartenszee/

Sehr schöne Gegend und nette Vermieter.( der erste Anbieter ist gemeint).


----------



## Ukulili (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Hey, danke für die Antwort! 

Also da er noch nie in den Niederlanden angeln war, müsste man sich eh erstmal herantasten und schauen.

Dachte vielleicht schreibt hier jemand sowas wie "Ich war schon oft da und da angeln, das ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich und zu empfehlen etc" 

Ich weiss leider gerade nicht welche Angeln er hat, sind aber mehrere.


----------



## Ukulili (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Mein Konstruktiver Vorschlag wäre :  https://www.ferienwohnungen.de/urlaubswuensche/angelurlaub/europa/niederlande/sint-maartenszee/
> 
> Sehr schöne Gegend und nette Vermieter.( der erste Anbieter ist gemeint).



Super! Da werde ich gleich mal schauen, vielen dank


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Ukulili schrieb:


> Ich weiss leider gerade nicht welche Angeln er hat, sind aber mehrere.


Der geilste Spruch bisher :vik:

Ich kenne mich in einigen Regionen der Niederlanden wunderbar aus und kann was die Regeln und den ein oder anderen Topp angeht, gerne helfen.

Aber die Frage von Der_Barschangler ist da schon sehr wichtig.
Es gibt Angler, die unbedingt auf Karpfen angeln. Dann welche die auf Raubfische wie Barsch, Hecht und Zander angeln. Und andere wiederum sind der Forellenangelei verschrieben.

Und abseits dieser 3 großen Gruppen, gibt es noch viel mehr Angler. In Deutschland ist zum Beispiel das Aal angeln sehr beliebt. In Holland unmöglich, da die Entnahme verboten und teuer bestraft wird.

Wenn du herausfinden kannst, ob dein Freund lieber auf Raubfische oder Karpfen angeln mag, dann kann man da schon eine Nummer weiter helfen.


----------



## Ukulili (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Der geilste Spruch bisher :vik:
> 
> Ich kenne mich in einigen Regionen der Niederlanden wunderbar aus und kann was die Regeln und den ein oder anderen Topp angeht, gerne helfen.
> 
> ...



Haha, tut mir leid  Jeder Angler schüttelt wahrscheinlich gerade den Kopf.. Aber ich kann meinen Freund ja schlecht fragen. Werde seine Angeln heute mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich weiss aber, das er gerne bei uns am Rhein angelt und Raubfische wären auf jedenfall sein Beuteschema.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Ukulili schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber, das er gerne bei uns am Rhein angelt und Raubfische wären auf jedenfall sein Beuteschema.


Das ist schon fast ausreichend an Informationen um helfen zu können. Soll euer Angelurlaub vom Ufer oder Boot sein?

Für Raubfisch Angler sind die Niederlande natürlich ein wunderbares Fleckchen und es gibt kaum Gebiete, wo man dies nicht wunderbar ausleben kann.


----------



## Ukulili (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das ist schon fast ausreichend an Informationen um helfen zu können. Soll euer Angelurlaub vom Ufer oder Boot sein?
> 
> Für Raubfisch Angler sind die Niederlande natürlich ein wunderbares Fleckchen und es gibt kaum Gebiete, wo man dies nicht wunderbar ausleben kann.



Am besten vom Ufer. Kennst du ein paar gute Gebiete? Ich würde für Mitte August gerne buchen.

Was machst du mit den gefangenen Fischen? Einfrieren und mit nach Deutschland? Vor Ort ausnehmen und direkt grillen? Wenn wir ein Hotelzimmer nehmen, haben wir ja keine Küche zum ausnehmen/verarbeiten.


----------



## Ukulili (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

[Edit Mod - siehe Vorposting. Keine C&R-Disskusion]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Ukulili schrieb:


> Am besten vom Ufer. Kennst du ein paar gute Gebiete? Ich würde für Mitte August gerne buchen.


Von wo aus kommt ihr?



Ukulili schrieb:


> Was machst du mit den gefangenen Fischen? Einfrieren und mit nach Deutschland? Vor Ort ausnehmen und direkt grillen?


Auch wenn es Taxidermist bereits angeschedeutet hat, die Entnahme von Fisch kann in den Niederlanden unter Umständen zu Problemen führen. Da muss man stark aufpassen welchen Fisch man entnimmt und wo man unterwegs ist.

Karpfen und Aal dürfen auf gar keinen Fall entnommen werden und müssen zurückgesetzt werden. Hechte dürfen in den meisten Regionen auch nicht entnommen werden und müssen schonen zurückgesetzt werden. Es gibt wenige Regionen, da darf man einen entnehmen. Grundsätzlich dürfen in den Niederlanden maximal zwei Zander entnommen werden. Aber auch das hängt von der Region ab. In manchen Regionen dürfen Zander über 70cm auch nicht mehr entnommen werden (Küchenfenster). Es gibt auch einige Gewässer, da darf gar kein Zander entnommen werden.

Wenn dein Freund mit dem Rhein vertraut ist, dann dürften der Fluss "Ijssel" das passende Gewässer sein. Die Angelei ist dort recht ähnlich und dein Freund sollte sich schnell zurecht finden. Da könntest du dir überlegen einen Campingplatz oder Hotel in der Nähe der Ijssel aufzusuchen.

Wenn dein Freund nicht unbedingt darauf aus ist, Fisch zu entnehmen und es ihm rein ums angeln geht, dann ist es kein Problem wenn er die Fische schonen zurücksetzt. Was in Deutschland für Probleme sorgen kann, ist in den Niederlanden sogar gerne gesehen. 



[Edit Mod - bitte beim Thema bleiben]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

[Edit Mod - bitte beim Thema bleiben]

@Ukulili
[Edit Mod] Diese Handhabe (Fisch fangen, Foto und zurücksetzen) ist in den Niederlanden so üblich und wird dort auch gerne gesehen. Wenn du dir bezüglich irgendwelcher regeln unsicher bist, traue dich ruhig zu fragen, wir helfen gerne. Und in den Niederlanden werdet ihr als Gäste auch gerne gesehen, die Menschen sind dort einiges entspannter als hier, sofern man sich an bestimmte Regeln hält und es nicht übertreibt (mit der Entnahme).


[Edit Mod - Off Topic]


----------



## Ukulili (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Ach das ist garkein Problem, wir sind nicht darauf aus die Fische zu verspeisen und setzen sie gerne zurück. Sind das allgemeine Angerregeln, die man beim Angelschein lernt? Dann dürfte mein Freund das eigentlich wissen, also welcher Fisch wann Schonzeit hat etc.

Wir kommen aus Essen, denke alles, was nicht mehr als ca 3 Stunden Fahrt hat, ist super! Ijssel hört sich prima an, da werde ich heute Abend direkt mal nach Hotels schauen 

Darf ich ohne Angelschein in den Niederlanden eigentlich auch angeln? Und müsste ich dann den VISpas ein- oder zweimal kaufen?

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Ukulili schrieb:


> Ach das ist garkein Problem, wir sind nicht darauf aus die Fische zu verspeisen und setzen sie gerne zurück. Sind das allgemeine Angerregeln, die man beim Angelschein lernt? Dann dürfte mein Freund das eigentlich wissen, also welcher Fisch wann Schonzeit hat etc.


In den Niederlanden ist keine Prüfung vorausgesetzt, weshalb die Regeln aus Deutschland dort auch nicht gelten. Das muss dein Freund daher nicht wissen.

Aber ich möchte dir folgendes Video ans Herz legen, welches ich im letzten Jahr mit dem Anglerboard gedreht habe, um die meisten Fragen zu den Regeln und Gewässern zu beantworten. Ich denke danach ist einiges klarer.
https://youtu.be/UR51AAb5uA8



Ukulili schrieb:


> Wir kommen aus Essen, denke alles, was nicht mehr als ca 3 Stunden Fahrt hat, ist super! Ijssel hört sich prima an, da werde ich heute Abend direkt mal nach Hotels schauen


Da dürfte die Ijssel nicht zu weit weg sein.

Du brauchst keinen Angelschein, sondern lediglich den VISpas für jede Person, die angeln möchte. Sofern ihr Kinder habt und diese unter 14 sind, dürfen die bei euch mit angeln. Aber alles wird auch in dem Video erklärt.


----------



## Xianeli (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

[Edit Mod - OT]

Zum Thema: in Holland zählt auch ein gesundes Maß. Niemand steinigt dich wenn du einen Fisch mit nimmst solange du dich an die Regeln hälst. Schmeckt vielleicht nicht jedem aber ist vollkommen legitim. Trotzdem würde ich den Fisch direkt zubereiten und nicht nach Deutschland einführen denn das wirft wieder ein anderes Licht auf die sache


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Zum Thema: in Holland zählt auch ein gesundes Maß. Niemand steinigt dich wenn du einen Fisch mit nimmst solange du dich an die Regeln hälst. Schmeckt vielleicht nicht jedem aber ist vollkommen legitim. Trotzdem würde ich den Fisch direkt zubereiten und nicht nach Deutschland einführen denn das wirft wieder ein anderes Licht auf die sache


Vollkommen richtig.
Und noch zur Frage wegen dem Ausnehmen. Bitte keine Fische am Wasser ausnehmen, dass ist dort nicht gestattet.


[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Ukulili (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Bitte nicht streiten )

Also ihr helft mir schon sehr!

Ich werde mir das Video heute Abend auf jedenfall mal angucken, vielleicht haben sich dann alle meine Fragen erübrigt. 

Den VISpas muss ich dann vorher beantragen, oder? Dauert das lange? Oder geht das einfach vor Ort irgendwo?


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Den Vispas kannst Du direkt vor Ort erweben und dann auch sofort angeln - kostet rund 45€ pro Person und gilt fürs Kalenderjahr.


Lasse dich von dem Gezeter nur nicht verunsichern - das ist hier leider so üblich..:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Den Vispas kannst Du direkt vor Ort erweben und dann auch sofort angeln...



Was entsprechende Recherche voraussetzt, denn sonst weißt Du nicht, wo!

Dort läuft nämlich niemand mit Abreißscheinen am Wasser seine Runden...


----------



## Ukulili (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Es war der Ijssel Fluss gemeint, nicht IJsselmeer, richtig? Hast du da auch ein paar Städte bzw. Gegenden, die du empfehlen würdest? Oder reicht das einfach, wenn man die nächstgrössere Stadt anvisiert?


----------



## Wilhelm (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Du kannst die Pässe für euch auch hier :https://www.vispas.nl/?lang=de-DE

bestellen, und bei Fragen ist Dennis einfach Fachmann und Hilfsbereit.

Viel Spaß euch beiden beim Angeln in den Niederlanden.

Nachtrag zur Ijssel, schaust du mal hier: https://www.holland-hanse.de/hansestadte/

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Was entsprechende Recherche voraussetzt, denn sonst weißt Du nicht, wo!
> 
> Dort läuft nämlich niemand mit Abreißscheinen am Wasser seine Runden...




Das natürlich nicht, aber ein "Hengelsportwinkel" lässt sich eigentlich überall schnell erfragen und man kauft dann auch die für die Gegend passende "Vergunning".
Wenn man den Vispas online kauft, steht man ja oft nachher doch noch im Laden um die Genehmigung fürs lokale Gewässer zu erwerben.. .
#h


----------



## Fruehling (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das natürlich nicht, aber ein "Hengelsportwinkel" lässt sich eigentlich überall schnell erfragen und man kauft dann auch die für die Gegend passende "Vergunning".
> Wenn man den Vispas online kauft, steht man ja oft nachher doch noch im Laden um die Genehmigung fürs lokale Gewässer zu erwerben.. .
> #h




Den Vispas online zu kaufen ist von Vorteil, wenn man richtig früh ans Wasser will, was selbstverständlich nur dann funktioniert, wenn der Verein mit den Gewässern meiner Wahl den Onlinekauf überhaupt anbietet. Die vorläufige Erlaubnis kann man sich ja ausdrucken.

Irgendeinen Vispas online zu kaufen um dann zusätzlich einem Verein beizutreten, dem meine Wunschgewässer "gehören", ist völliger Blödsinn und verursacht unnötige Mitgliedskosten, da es ja nur den doppelt gezahlten Verbandsbeitrag zurück gibt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*



Ukulili schrieb:


> Den VISpas muss ich dann vorher beantragen, oder? Dauert das lange? Oder geht das einfach vor Ort irgendwo?


Kaufst du den VISpas vor Ort, bekommst du direkt einen "Vorläufigen VISPas" mit. Kaufst du den VISpas Online, kannst du dir den Vorläufigen VISpas direkt ausdrucken. In beiden Fällen darfst du sofort loslegen.
Der richtige VISPas - in Kreditkarten Form - kommt dann einige Tage/Wochen später per Post.

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Ukulili (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich habe heute ein Hotel in Deventer gebucht und freue mich riesig! War schonmal jemand von euch dort? 
Den VISpas werde ich dann vor Ort holen, vorher informieren wo genau, aber dann kann man auch direkt ein paar Tipps und Regelungen erfragen. 

Vielen vielen Dank nochmal an alle für die Tipps! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen und ich hoffe mein Freund wird sich über die Überraschung freuen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Da werdet ihr sicherlich viele gute Stellen finden, wo man gut von den Buhnen angeln kann. Sehr bekannt die Gegend, daher werdet ihr auch viele Deutsche Angler finden, bei denen ihr euch zur Not ein paar Tipps holen könnt. Aber eben auch stark beangelt dort.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Hi!
Hengelsport Arnhem
Boxbergerweg 59
Deventer
0570/671500
Petri#h


----------



## Ukulili (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angel-Trip Niederlande, wohin?*

Oh wie klasse! Vielen Dank Petri |wavey:


----------

